# NSTRA March Double/Double



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

March NSTRA Trial is going to be near Tremonton, UT at the "Let the Good Times Fly" Hunting Preserve.

Mar 21 - 22, 2009
Double/Double
Randall Bennett
R3 Box 3039A
Roosevelt, UT 84066
435-722-6128
[email protected]
Lance Neilson
435-722-0983
[email protected]
$38/ run

Thanks and come out and play!!


----------

